# OS Aufbau, wie gehts weiter ?



## N4pster (20. März 2005)

Hallo,
Ich hoffe das mir bei so einem Thema hier jemand helfen kann, es geht um Assembler und ein OS.
Also ich habe nun einen Bootloader und einen Kernel, dass is es dann aber auch schon, was kommt als nächstes, wie erzeuge ich eine grafische Oberfläche mit Fenstern und wie schalte ich in den Protected Mode oder wie spreche ich Maus und Tastatur an, fragen über fragen !?
Ich habe schon Stunden gegoogelt aber man findet dazu nur Sachen in Englisch und da hab ichs nicht so.
Ich verwende nur NASM und kann mit anderem Syntax auch wenig anfangen, bitte kann mir jemand weiterhelfen oder ausführliche Tutorials auf Deutsch empfehlen ?

Danke vielmals im voraus
mfg


----------



## {red}ASM (21. März 2005)

Also, hier mal ein paar Tips:
  Tastatur mit INT 16h. Für den Protected Mode liest du das hier: http://www.fh-zwickau.de/doc/prmo/pmtutor/text/index.htm
  Eine grafische Oberfläche kannste mit ASSEMBLER vergessen. Da brauchste C oder so.
  Gruß Red


----------



## N4pster (21. März 2005)

Hallo,
erstmal danke für deine Antwort, aber könntest du mir eine kleine Starthilfe geben (Code).
Ich habe bis jetzt den Bootloader und den Kernel, das anze wird von der Diskette aus gestartet und dann wird "Loading Kernel into RAM" ausgegeben, also die Meldung eben die ich will, aber nun weiß ich nicht weiter, ein paar kleine Code Beispiele mit Erklärung oder ein tutorial würden mir wahnsinnig helfen.

mfg


----------



## {red}ASM (21. März 2005)

Sorry, leider hab ich mit "OSes" auch nicht so viel Plan. Bin auch erst so weit, einen String ausgeben zu lassen. Lies dir das oben genannte Tutorial mal durch. Dann klappts auch mit PM. Ich bin bisher nicht dazu gekommen, es durchzuarbeiten! Tut mir Leid, dass ich dir nicht weiterhelfen kann!
 Gruß Red!


----------



## Kyoko (21. März 2005)

Zum wechseln in dem PM brauchst du eienn GDT und eine LDT. Der LDT winrd nicht unbedingt benötigt, ist aber sinnvoll. Aber zuerst würde ich mal einen Interrupotcontroller schreibenm so wie das DOS-Int 21h. Geht einfach, schau mal aufwww.lowlevel.brainsware.org unter tutorial. Dann ist Multitasking sinnvoll. Und du brauchst ein Dateisystem, dazu kannst du einfach FAT12 vin Windows verwenden. 

mfg.


----------



## stephsto (22. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe auch erst vor ein paar Wochen die Hürde des Protected Modes geschafft. Das Tutorial, das dir {red}ASM genannt hat ist perfekt. Leider nur um den Protected Mode zu verstehen. Um ein Beispielprogamm zu schreiben finde ich die Beiträge auf http://www.lowlevel.net.tc besser. Dort erklärt der Webmaster zwar den PM aber nicht so gut wie bei der fh-zwickau. Den Beispielcode bringt man aber sehr leicht zum Laufen, da eine Anleitung zur Compilierung etc. enthalten ist. Außerdem kannst du im Forum sehr gut diese Fragen hier stellen und wenn du ein wenig suchst wirst du auch tausende Beiträge finden, die deine Frage beantworten, unter anderem eine von mir, die dasselbe enthält ;-D

Gruß stephsto


----------



## N4pster (22. März 2005)

Hallo,
danke euch allen bis hier her, werde mich bei fragen wieder melden. 

mfg n4pster


----------

